# 66 gto tyres??



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Which set of tyres are best suited... they will go on 15inch rally 2s... 66 gto circa 380hp motor...3.00 final drive.
bf Goodrich radials / goodyear polyglas / redline firestone / looking for good drivability / handling / longevity / acceleration ... Anyone here with experience of any of these tyres??/ Thanks in advance.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Gran Turismo said:


> Which set of tyres are best suited... they will go on 15inch rally 2s... 66 gto circa 380hp motor...3.00 final drive.
> bf Goodrich radials / goodyear polyglas / redline firestone / looking for good drivability / handling / longevity / acceleration ... Anyone here with experience of any of these tyres??/ Thanks in advance.


From personal experience the OEM polyglas are only good for show. They are like riding on potato skins. I took the Firestone redlines off and put on BFG 15 in radials on 7 in Rallye II's. Much safer feel. That said the original suspension is not "radial tuned" so you will feel some wheel hop on rough roads and when you jump on the gas on a cement surface. I can get a first to second chirp. 3.55 Auburn locker rear.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok... I have a set of redlines (firestones) that look real nice..but will keep them for show use. I am working out which tyres will be best for touring etc...and still look right on the car. I know European GT cars of the period all used Michelin xwx's but not sure on appearance and the widths they come in may not be suitable for the torque rating. thanks again...


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Any on ideas on tyres?? Also what are a good size for the front and rears on radial tyres? 225/60/15 front and 245/60/15 rears?? 
thanks again...


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I run 235/60-r15. Gives nice stance all around. I have the white letters on the inside. Cleaner look IMHO.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

you are right... white letters on the inside.. more subtle. Do you have any pics of car? 235's all round? cheers.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Will try to put a photobucket grouping together later today.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

pjw1967 put them in your forum "garage". Click garage in the header bar.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

What good idea. Will do.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

At ALKYGTO's suggestion, I populated some of My Garage. The main pic shows a front tire turned to the right. The 2 photos in the Wheels and Tires section are from a gas tank swap. But they show the stance from the rear and the wheel well fill of the left rear tire


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Check out Diamondback*

Check out* Diamondback* Tires at Diamond Back Classic Radial Tires

No affiliation, just a satisfied customer.

Vintage redline look on modern radials. Radial T/As and Michelin available.


----------

